# winter bowfishing



## slingin arrows (Jan 23, 2017)

really itching to go bowfishing. still pretty new at it any lake recommendations? Im near athens.


----------



## citylimitshunter (Jan 25, 2017)

From Athens I would run over to Russell. I've heard it's the best around and you wouldn't be that far


----------



## slingin arrows (Jan 25, 2017)

that is where I have been going. Think i will have any luck this time of year?


----------



## citylimitshunter (Jan 29, 2017)

I'm pretty new to it myself but from what I've heard you'll see some carp in lower numbers but the gar will be deep. I've been a couple times this month and that seemed to be the case. For me that's ok, if I shoot a couple I'm thrilled.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jan 29, 2017)

Weve already shot a few.  Carp can be found shallow all year.


----------



## slingin arrows (Jan 30, 2017)

I went Friday night and shot a few. they were stacked up in the dead grass on the bank. saw a couple of REALLY small gar. they were less than a foot long.


----------



## Chipppy (Feb 16, 2017)

I'll be building a small 2 man electric only rig fishing near auburn and Columbus. I'm itching to get back out there I normally fish Guntersville AL with a buddy but I don't have a boat yet. What I'm building will be bare bones but should get me out there sticking them. Would love to hook up with some people to fish.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 17, 2017)

Chipppy said:


> I'll be building a small 2 man electric only rig fishing near auburn and Columbus. I'm itching to get back out there I normally fish Guntersville AL with a buddy but I don't have a boat yet. What I'm building will be bare bones but should get me out there sticking them. Would love to hook up with some people to fish.



I have a rig for my mud boat and we usually go to west point. If you know anywhere close to your area or between me and you (newnan) hit me up, I can pull my boat down and we can try it out down that way


----------

